# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Esoteric Legends OOC

## Llyarden

Hi all!  So, a couple of book-keeping notes:

Obviously, y'all need to post your sheets and pick a speaking colour, the usual stuff.  In addition, also in your first post, I would also like a breakdown of your general stats (in the same or a similar format to what I did in the recruitment thread), along with a couple of 'sample rounds' of combat, with bonuses included.

Lastly, if you haven't already done so, please include somewhere in your sheet a breakdown of where all your numbers come from - base stats, attack bonus, damage, saves, AC, misc skill bonuses, etc.

EDIT: Oh, and lastly lastly, do people want a Discord channel for quick OOC communication?

----------


## Da'Shain

Here is the original post.  Zeka will speak in *Red* (because of course she will).

*Spoiler: Shezekhia Shane, "Red Queen"*
Show





> Here is Shezekhia Shane, who would really appreciate it if people could calm down about the blood, please.
> 
> *Spoiler: Red Queen*
> Show
> 
> 
> _Shezekhia Shane, CE Origins Human female, Cruoromancer 17/Great Mind 4 // Legendary Kineticist 20/Incanter 1 || Mythic Champion/The Gifted 1_
>  
> 
> ...





Example rounds of combat to follow.  Do you want us to just pick a random CR appropriate monster, or just a round or two vs a generic opponent?  Important things to note: she can add +10 to hit by sacrificing 4 hp per attack (or for free with bloodborne weapons), and can sacrifice additional HP to add twice that amount to her damage with a weapon attack, so her normal numbers go up a bit when cutting loose.

Discord can be useful but I don't have a need for one, so if it's any trouble at all I say don't bother until it's necessary.

----------


## Dakrsidder

I'll just put my sheet here and pick purple

*Spoiler: Breakdown*
Show

Basic Attack: +24-63 (avg damage 3-74)
Big Attack: Without first sleeping or emulating Psychic Reformation to change load out, theres no real big attack in terms of damage
HP 341, DR 10/magic or 10-15/-
AC 30-70
Fort +21-27, Ref +27, Will +38


*Spoiler: Sample Rounds*
Show

Under the assumption that this is an invulnerable training dummy with 60 touch AC 50 ft away, always attacking 1/r after me while counting as magical and, with 30 Str and 20 BAB, dealing 10 points + blindness for 3 rounds if AC is lower than 50 when I just want to smack it for three rounds 

Goal here is to just make use of as many different things as possible that make sense in this context, so I didnt didnt bother with psionics or lucid dreaming 

I'll begin a period of Fluid Thought and make use of Master of Improvisation thus retiring it as a free action

(1d25)[*20*] (Paradox of the Stone)
(1d24)[*2*] (Shield of Belief)
(1d23)[*22*] (Persuasive Argument)
(1d22)[*11*] (Find Flaw)
(1d21)[*10*] (Hindsight)
(1d20)[*17*] (Ideal of Justice)
(1d19)[*2*] (On Truth)

Master of Improvisation gave me Paradox of the Stone so I'll cast it as a free action, swap Persuasive Argument to Out of Sight, Out of Mind, and use my standard and move action to cast Ideal of Justice and Out of Sight, Out of Mind. From there I can use my swift action to get up next to the dummy through Thought on the Run and drop the stone on it ref DC 38 else pinned + 15d6 damage, but it can't exactly dodge, so I'll go with is pinned.

(1d20+50)[*65*]
(2d6+33)[*38*]

Not used this round 

(1d20+27)[*28*] DC 30 to reduce to 5

Took full 10 + blindness, but the dummy takes 6d6 electricity damage ignoring resistance and doing half damage if immune

(1d18)[*8*] (Out of Sight, Out of Mind)
(1d17)[*6*] (Light as Thought)
(1d16)[*7*] (Light as Thought)
(1d15)[*4*] (Insight, Critical)
(1d14)[*6*] (Insight, Unparalleled)
(1d13)[*8*] (A House Divided)
(1d12)[*4*] (Disbelief)

Master of Improvisation gave me Out of Sight, Out of Mind, which I'll swap to Weak Point and use, but otherwise the options won't do much in this circumstance

(1d20+50)[*52*]
(2d6+33)[*38*]

Assuming I don't miss due to blindness even with my blindsense, I'll spend 8 Potential Points to hit 60, which means -1 to all saves and use a point of Inspiration for Dreamtide Tempest along with Bypass Mental Defenses, meaning +10d6 damage and a will DC 42 else -2d6 penalty to Wis or half that when saves. Additionally, the dummy is pinned and I used Weak Point, so I get Sneak Attack for +1d6 damage and the dummy is inflicted with Silence, which has no save, and Countdown, starting at 1.

(1d20+27)[*42*] DC 30 to reduce to 5

Would normally just be reduced to 5 this time, but I'm spending a point of Inspiration to raise my AC to 62 for the round, thus no damage. However, the lightning strikes once again for 6d6 on the dummy.
(1d11)[*7*] (Enlightened Mind)
(1d10)[*4*] (Valid Points All Around)
(1d9)[*5*] (Prescience)
(1d8)[*4*] (Refreshing Outlook)
(1d7)[*5*] (Ahead of their Time)
(1d6)[*5*] (Stroke of Genius)
(1d5)[*3*] (Free Will)

Master of Improvisation gave me Enlightened Mind, which I can't swap and is pointless for me to use, so it's just there. I'd use Prescience, but I can't be bothered to roll more dice, so Stroke of Genius as a free action into a fully augmented Valid Points All Around and Refreshing Outlook using both move actions and getting rid of my blindness. After Striking I move a short distance to proc Valid Points All Around ref DC 36 else 11d6 piercing damage ignoring half DR and a -1 penalty to attack rolls, skill checks, and saving throws.

(1d20+50)[*68*]
(2d6+33)[*40*]

Because I hit again there's now at least -2 to all saves, so I'll use yet another point of Inspiration + Mythic Power to use Psyche-Maiming Strike in addition to Bypass Mental Defenses for a will DC 40 else 1d8+2 ability damage to Con and nauseated 3 rounds + sickened for the entire encounter. I have no access to Weak Point this round, so Sneak Attack probably just doesnt work.

(1d20+27)[*47*] DC 30 to reduce to 5

I'll use my last point of Inspiration on Armsman's Ambsace for the attack to automatically miss and force a ref DC 38 next round for some other effects while the dummy is hit with 6d6 electricity damage once more.


Added a breakdown in my sheet under Character traits. As for discord, I've always found it nice for that purpose, but it'd certainly be nice for some rolls too.

----------


## Denomar

I'll need to do some collation before I can give you a proper breakdown.  I will be typing in....black.  With fancy shmancy "double quotation marks"

I will update this post with further information.

Character Sheet

The Breakdown
*Base Stats*
Base str 10, dex 13, con 18, int 11, wis 10, cha16
Human +2 Racial Con
Levels +5 Con
Tough as Hell +6 Inherent Con
Belt of Physical Perfection +6 enhancement Str, Dex, Con
Headband of Mental Superiority+6 enhancement Int, Wis, Cha
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 inherent Str

Abilities in Italics Affect All Party Members within 80 feet of Weiss so long as his Lantern is visible and lit.

*Attacks*
Base Attack Bonus: +15
Strength: +5
Competence: +1 (Lantern Lancer)
Enhancement: +5
morale: +1 (Stoke the Fire)
Risky Strike or Defensive Stance: -6 (aka power attack)
Divine Might: +6 (Omdura untyped equal to charisma)

note these figures use only the most Commonly applied bonuses and do not account for spells like eaglesoul, righteous might or the deadly juggernaut ability as those come into play less often depending on whether or not Weiss can land a killing blow, or if he's totally desperate.

*Damage*
Enhancement: +5
Strength: +7 (two handed weapon)
Competence: +2 (Lantern Lancer)
_Sacred: +5 (Neart Brilliance, Lantern)
Fire: 4d6 (Tine Brilliance, Lantern)_
Risky Strike +18 (aka power attack with a two handed weapon)
Divine Might +17 (Omdura)

*Saves*
Enhancement: +5 (Cloak of Resistance)
Luck: +1 (Stone of Good Luck)
_Sacred: +7 (Power of the Light)_

*AC*
Dexterity: +4
Armor: +7 (+1 chainmail)
Natural: +5 (amulet of natural armor)
Deflection: +5 (ring of protection}
Insight: +1 (dusty rose prism ioun stone)
_Sacred: +5 (Cosaint Brilliance, Lantern)_
Dodge: +1 (Dodge Feat)
Luck: +1 (Stone of Good Luck)
Defensive Stance: +14/+8 additional dodge (aka mythic combat expertise and Osyluth Guile vs one designated opponent Weiss can see per turn)

*Other Defenses of Note*
_Fast Healing 8: With Greater Invocation a 21st level Omdura grants fast healing 8 to all allies within 30 feet._  Due to the feat Fast Healer this counts as fast healing 14 for Weiss himself.
Life Link: Weiss can choose one party member.  On his turn, if that party member has been damaged by at least 5 hp below their max they heal for five and weiss is damaged for 5 that can't be prevented.  Which isn't great, but I would stack effects such that I fast heal that amount back anyway.
_Divine Touch: as a 20th level Omdura, Weiss can heal with a touch granting 10d6 hp to the target (11d6 if they aren't fatigued, sickened, nauseated, confused, blinded or petrified)_, However, if he uses this ability on himself (which only takes a swift action) he instead heals for 10(11)d6+26 thanks to fey foundling and fast healer.
In extreme circumstances Weiss can call upon Righteous Might to grant him DR 10/Evil, but he tends to be prudent with spells.

Sample Combat.  Mundane Encounter
Most days if Weiss isn't expecting to deal with the literal end of the world he will cast the following spells on himself. Eaglesoul, Heightened Awareness, and Heroes Feast! to grant a few extra hit points.  What?  No, of course they aren't the pomegranates of the underworld.  Why do you ask?

Round 1: Casts Haste, moves to protective position and waggles butt at enemy. AC 39

Round 2: Cast Spell like banishment if appropriate or otherwise Bonk Enemy with Muad'Thunk the Flail that points the way using defensive stance.  +22/+22/+16/+11 (this includes haste) for 36.5 average damage on a hit or 59 average damage on a critical hit.  AC 53 vs primary target, AC 47 vs everyone else.  Use swift actions to Divine Touch myself if necessary to sustain hit points, but leave swift free to use Potent Surge if necessary or Shield Other to try and block dangerous hits on other targets.

repeat ad nauseum.

Sample Combat.  Balls to the Wall Encounter.

With some moderate amount of preparation Weiss would prefer to enter such an encounter with some minute per level buffs going, namely Divine Weapon to make his flail into a bane weapon against whatever seems likely to be relevent, Death Ward, protection from arrows, True seeing and Greater Invisibility, he approaches this encounter through stealth and keeps his lantern as low as whatever the natural illumination is in order to stay hidden.  If he can Stay hidden and spring a trap he will cast Haste, Righteous Might, and Divine Power

Round 1:  Cast Fear the Sun on major target, and Flare Lantern bringing whatever illumination to bright levels, this will blind weiss for one round because he's cursed and sad about it.  Move action, move next to enemy and wiggle butt as appropriate.  Swift Action activate Divine Might gaining 1 extra deflection to his ac.

Round 2: Standard Action Cast Shield Other on whatever ally is closest to the action, typically Weiss will choose whoever else he is already life linked with, Swift Action call forth surge of power of Eaglesoul spell, Move Action initiate invocation of Justice and Resliency granting DR 2 to himself and DR 4 to his allies, and +4 sacred to hit for his allies

Round 3: assess combat and teleport allies around if necessary.  Otherwise, begin bonking using Defensive Stance and sinking a mythic point to remove its penalties for one minute.

Fully buffed attack routine with defensive stance +49/+49/+44/+39 to deal 2d6+47+4d6 that ignores all DR that is ignorable and auto confirms critical hits against lawful or evil targets.

as the fight progresses use swifts to divine touch myself as necessary.

Edit.  I also went in and fixed a couple errors on my sheet to include the initiative bonus from eaglesoul, corrected the damage output on Divine Might and put in my spells per day which I apparently forgot.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Arachne Hou is basically a blue mage, so it's only fitting that she gets blue text.

A quartermaster/zookeeper, Arachne lacks any real powers of her own and depends on the other party members for protection. In exchange, she gives them access to a versatile collection of widgets and to the nastiest abilities of the monsters they defeat. Arachne is at her best when she can stand on the sidelines using her Scan Visor on every enemy we encounter, gathering data for the guild and using it to better focus her own monsters' efforts.

*Spoiler: Stat Block*
Show

*Arachne Hou* - LV 21, MR 1
Lawful Neutral Medium Humanoid (Human, Elf, Drow)

*Init* +14 (+4 Dex, +2 trait, +8 insight)

*Senses* All-around Vision, Shared Senses, Perception +30 (21+3 class +4 Wis +2 omnitool)

*AC* 48 (+10 armor, +6 shield, +4 dex, +5 deflection, +5 natural, +8 insight)

*HP* 361 (21d8 +168 con +21 class +4 path)

*Fortitude* +32 (+8 con, +5 resistance, +7 enhancement)
*Reflex* +28 (+4 dex, +5 resistance, +7 enhancement)
*Will* +28 (+4 wis, +5 resistance, +7 enhancement)

*Defensive Abilities:*
All-around Vision (can't be flanked)
Hard to Kill (Mythic base ability)
Fated (+Cha insight to AC and Initiative)
Magic Circle against Chaos (immune to mind control)
Mythic Foresight (+3 reflex, never surprised or flat-footed)
Mythic Contingency (If affected by mental influence: Magic Circle vs. Chaos)
Shielded Modules (Can keep cybernetics online in an AM field)
Freedom of Movement (ring)


*DR* 14/piercing (Hydro Guard module), Hardness 8 (Statue spell)

*SR* 32 (Spell Breaker module)

*Speed* 30 ft., Teleport at will via Astral Shift

*Melee* +1 Menacing Shield Spike +20/+15/+10, Damage 1d4+5

*Ranged* Sticky Wax +19 touch, Encase (Reflex DC 27)

*Special:*
Menacing Flank (partner gets +4 instead of +2)
Monster Training
Capture Monster at-will
Spells (LV 21, Concentration +29)

*Str* 18, *Dex* 18, *Con* 26, *Int* 34, *Wis* 18, *Cha* 26
(+6 Belt/Headband(Enhancement, all), +5 Tome(Inherent, Int/Con/Cha))
(+5 Level (Inherent, Int), +2 Half-elf (Racial, Int))

*Base Attack* +15, *CMB* +19, *CMD* +19

*Trained Skills* (21 Ranks)
Appraise, Computer Use, Craft (Tech, Cloth, Alchemy), Diplomacy, Disable Device, 
Handle Animal, Heal, Intimidate, Perception, Ride, Sense Motive, Spellcraft
Knowledge (Arcana, Nature, Religion, Engineering, Dungeoneering)

*Skill Bonuses*
Omnitool: +2 Circumstance to all, up to +8 Enhancement with energy use
Scan Visor: +4-+20 Enhancement to Knowledge/Spellcraft/Etc. about observed things
Researcher's Knowledge: +10 to Knowledge regarding monsters
Trapfinding, Ranged Disable, Holographic Recorder/Player, Analyze (Free Action)


*Spoiler: Dry Combat Simulation*
Show

*Round 1*

Free: Arachne scans a relevant enemy as a free action. This information helps decide which monster to call forth.
Free: With a twitch of a finger, she resumes the fog-generating effect of her Hydro Guard module.
Move: The chosen monster appears from the fog as Arachne flanks, mounts, or randomizes her fogged position.
Free: A few of her monsters have additional extrasensory abilities, and share their senses with her.
Swift A: She reallocates her energy pool depending on the skills or defenses required... 
Swift B: ...or casts a quickened dispel, if that seems necessary.
Standard A: At this point, if an enemy or group can be neutered in one standard action, she goes for it.
Standard B: If we need to set up first, she casts Mythic Time Stop, then casts buffs and reconfigures her modules.

*Time Stop Setup*

- Legendary Growth for Ground Combat or small maps
- Haste and Web spells for Pursuit or large maps
- Attach Spell Breaker to a volunteer's Body slot for Shenanigans

*Subsequent Rounds*

If we've survived a round of enemy action at epic levels, we're already doing very well!
Free: Arachne continues to deliver Scouter info on the enemies each round.
Swift: A quickened Dimension Door may be necessary to get a monster into position.

A: Ground Combat Track
Full Round: Damon or Norn let loose with a full attack, lightly buffed by an Arcane Push.

B: Pursuit / Capture Track
Movement: Queen or Constructor can let Arachne grab on and then take to the skies.
- The rest of the team is often faster. She can pass out holo-comms and catch up via Astral Shift.
Standard: Sticky Wax, G-Lifter or Aqueous Orb.

C: Shenanigans Track
Movement: Whoever has the Spell Breaker carries the Antimagic Field where it needs to go.
Standard: Sticky Wax and Acidic Spray can shoot into the field.

D: Escape Track
Movement: Get the team together for teleportation.
Standard: Time Stop, apply the Cryostasis Kit and escape with Astral Shift.


I can't help but notice that Zeka also has some cybernetics on her sheet. This is relevant to my interests! "Temporal Schemer's Interface," doesn't get any results in my default search engine, though. Where did you find it?

----------


## Llyarden

> Do you want us to just pick a random CR appropriate monster, or just a round or two vs a generic opponent?


Just a generic opponent.  Including your attack bonuses and average damage would be useful though.




> I can't help but notice that Zeka also has some cybernetics on her sheet. This is relevant to my interests! "Temporal Schemer's Interface," doesn't get any results in my default search engine, though. Where did you find it?


Boop.

----------

